# One year ago today . . .



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

On 09/09/09, 11:30 PM, Gryffon's flight from Detroit, via Houstonn, touched down in Vancouver, BC. He was six months old, and the Cargo un-loading crew said he was wagging his tail and smilling in his crate when they un-loaded him. I had driven 12 hours to go pick him up, and he was all bright-eyed and waggy-tailed in our hotel room that night:









He has been a happy, tail-waggy boy ever since, and I can't believe I have had him for a whole year now!!! And what a great year it has been for him, full of new and exciting adventures, the best temperament I could ever wish for:

Instantly became great friends with Keeta (no mean feat on it's own, considering Keeta's lack of social skills): 









Enjoyed his first Norther Canadian Winter and the ski trails:









Trained hard in Schutzhund: 









Will pitch in and pull his weight around the house:









Earn his BH at the tender age of 15 months: 









Take care of the cats:









And just me my best pal ever! 









Here's looking at YOU, kid! 









Happy 18 month old B-day and One year in BC anniversary!!! :toasting:


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

he's a very good looking boy! congrats on your anniversary with him!


----------



## JudynRich (Apr 16, 2010)

There is nothing like a good dog! Sounds like love at first sight!


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Awwwww, I love the one with the kitty. What a pair!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Happy 1 year anniversary and happy 18 months big beautiful boy!

What a wonderful life he leads with you...


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Aw, what a neat little photo anthology of his first year with you, Lucia. Very special! Happy 1yr gotcha day, and here's to many more wonderful years together!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

What a great story! Beautiful boy- here's to many more happy years together!!


----------



## Baersmama (Jun 15, 2010)

You have quite the handsome boy... Keep enjoying him.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

great dog, great pics

what is BH? thanks


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Happy 1st Gotcha day!
What a year you've had, you should be so proud of the team that you and Gryff are! 

Karlo wuuufs "Happy 1.5 yr Birthday" to his big brother.
Here is a link on the BH: http://www.schutzhund-training.net/bh.html
It is a feat for a 15 month old(the youngest age they can test)and Lucia should be very proud!


----------



## squerly (Aug 3, 2008)

This has to be the best thread I've read all day! Beautiful pup and what a wonderful relationship you both have developed. Congratulations to Gryffon on his achievements.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I loved the pictures you posted of your boy-very cool!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Happy Gotcha Day to you and Gryff!!! I remember this time last year very well!


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

What a great story! It truly was meant to be!! 

May Gryff fill your life with many, many many more years of happiness!!


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

Congrats! He is such a handsome boy. Love the photos!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Happy Gotcha Day to Griff!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Thanks everyone!!! He just fit into my life and my household like he was custom made for me! He was so easy from day one, it felt like he has always been here. :wub: 

I feel really priviledged to have him, and hope I can do justice to his great ability and talent!


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

What a great dog Gryffon is! Happy Anniversary to the two of you!


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

What a great dog! The pics are gorgeous. Happy 1 year anniversary to both of you!


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

Don't know how I missed this, but so happy it popped-up again. I really enjoyed the photos.

If you ever need a dog sitter?, a nice sable would round out my collection....to go with my black and my red&black.


----------

